# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Εκθεση πτηνών στην Τσεζένα

## Lovecarduelis

Υπάρχουν τα παρακάτω ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ αποτελέσματα Ελληνων εκτροφέων, από την συμμετοχή τους σε έκθεση πτηνών στην Τσεζένα της Ιταλίας.

ΠΑΛΑΒΑΤΣΙΟΣ ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ/ 3η τετράδα στα ασπροκόκκινα μωσαικά αρσενικά και 2η τετράδα στα ασπροκόκκινα μωσαικά θηλυκά.
ΚΑΛΟΓΕΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ/ 2ος στα μονά στα ασπροκόκκινα μωσαικά αρσενικά (πίσω μόνο από τον Santi, για όσους ξέρουν)
ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΔΟΥΚΑΣ/2η τετράδα στα κόκκινα χιονέ και 2ο μονό στα κόκκινα χιονέ.
ΦΩΤΙΑΔΗΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ/3η τετράδα στα κόκκινα χιονέ.

Τα συγχαρητήρια είναι λίγα, πρόκειται για σάρωση πραγματική διότι οι συγκεκριμένες διακρίσεις προήλθαν σε ράτσες που στις εκθέσεις κατεβαίνουν πάρα πάρα πολλά πουλιά. Και που μάλιστα οι Ιταλοί έχουν παγκοσμιους τίτλους στις συγκεκριμένες ράτσες (ειδικά στα μωσαικά).
Τα αποτελέσματα δεν είναι ακόμη επίσημα (εννοώ ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο λίνκ) διότι οι κρίσεις γίνανε μόλις χθές το απόγευμα.

----------


## jk21

Συγχαρητηρια στα παιδια και ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια !

----------


## Steliosan

Παντα τετοια στα παιδια και καλυτερα.

----------


## timbradofthia

συγχαρητήρια στα παιδιά.....

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Έχουμε ακόμα σήμερα,
Παλαβάτσιος Ηρακλής/ 3ο στα μονά Μαύρο Οπάλ κόκκινο μωσαικό αρσενικό
Μακρής Παναγιώτης/ 1ο και 2ο στάμ κίτρινο έντονο, 1ο και 2ο στάμ κίτρινο χιονέ
Μακρής Παναγιώτης/1ο, 2ο, 3ο στα μονά κίτρινα χιονέ
Βερβέρης Παναγιώτης/3ο στάμ Μαύρο γκριζόφτερο κόκκινο μωσαικό αρσενικό.

----------


## jk21

Συγχαρητηρια και παλι σε ολα τα παιδια !

Παναγιωτη ( Μακρη ) παντα τετοια φιλε !

----------


## lagreco69

Συγχαρητηρια!!!! σε ολα τα παιδια.

----------


## vicky_ath

Μπράβο σε όλους!!! Πάντα τέτοια και εις ανώτερα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο σε όλα τα παιδιά!  :Happy: 
Πάντα επιτυχίες σε όλα τα πλαίσια της ζωής τους.... !!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Οι επιτυχίες είναι ασσύληπτες! Ο δέ Παναγιώτης έστειλε 19 πουλιά αν δεν κάνω λάθος και βραβευθήκαν όλα. Μάλιστα μέσα στις βραβεύσεις του ήταν 2 πουλιά με 94(!!!) βαθμούς.
Όπως καταλαβαίνετε το επίπεδο των Ελλήνων εκτροφέων χρονιά με την χρονιά ανεβαίνει όλο και πιο πολύ. Κρατήστε το πόστ, θεωρώ πώς φέτος θα  έχουμε διάκριση και στο Μπάρι, στο Παγκόσμιο τον Γενάρη.

----------


## panos70

Συγχαρητηρια σε όλους τους Ελληνες

----------


## mitsman

> Panagiwtis Makris*Σήμερα το πρωί είχα την τιμή και τη χαρά να φιλοξενήσω στην ΕΛ.Μ.Ε.Κ τον εκλεκτό φίλο και εκροφέα Δημήτρη Καραγεώργο ( jk21 για όσουν τον ξέρουν στο internet). Με το φίλο Δημήτρη δεν γνωριζόμαστε αρκετό καιρό (περίπου ένα χρόνο), αλλά από την πρώτη στιγμή που τον γνώρισα διέκρινα 3 πλεονεκτήματά του : Το ήθος του, η γνώση στην εκτροφή των πτηνών συντροφιάς και η διάθεσή του να μεταδίδει τις γνώσεις του (εκπαιδευτικός τυγχάνων). Τον ενημέρωσα για την ΕΛ.Μ.Ε.Κ, τη φετεινή μου αναπαραγωγική χρονιά και τους στόχους μου για εφέτος σε διάφορους διαγωνισμούς του εσωτερικού και του εξωτερικού. Θα ήθελα δημόσια να τον ευχαριστήσω για τις γνώσεις που μου έχει προσφέρει σε θέματα εκτροφής πουλιών και που άπτονται σε μείγματα σπόρων, σύνθεσης και παραγωγής αυγοτροφών, αλλά και πρόληψης ασθενειών με φυσικά προϊόντα. Αν εφέτος τα λιποχρωμικά κίτρινα καναρίνια μου καταφέρουν να έχουν υψηλότερες διακρίσεις στους διαγωνισμούς, ένα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ μέρος αυτής της επιτυχίας θα την χρωστώ σε εκείνον. Φίλε Δημήτρη, να είσαι και να περνάς καλά και πάντα να μας μεταφέρεις τις γνώσεις σου με το τρόπο που μόνο εσύ ξέρεις. ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ.*



Καλημέρα!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη ειχα μια επιλογη να βγαλω υπο συντονισμο το τελευταιο σου ποστ ,αλλα το <<κατσικι >> απο τη Ναξο θα ανεβαζε αλλα τρια 

θα αναφερω λοιπον την πραγματικοτητα ,που ισως ειναι και το πιο σωστο .Πραγματι γνωριζομαι με τον Παναγιωτη και πραγματι ειχα την τιμη να επισκεφτω τον ωραια οργανωμενο χωρο του ,στον καιρο των καλοκαιρινων διακοπων .Ο Παναγιωτης κανει μια καλη δουλεια ,με επιτυχιες πριν ακομα τυχει να γνωριστουμε .Πριν και μετα τη συναντηση ,εχει υιοθετησει καποιες δικες μου ιδεες ,που ειναι πολυ λιγες ,μπροστα στην ευρυτερη οργανωση της εκτροφης του και σε καποιες αλλες εχει τους δικους του κανονες ,που δεν ειναι παντα ιδιοι με τις δικες μου προτασεις .Ειλικρινα χαιρομαι αν μεριδιο των θεσεων που υλοποιησε βοηθησαν ,αλλα πιστευω η εμπειρια του πανω στη ρατσα ,η οργανωτικοτητα του και ΚΥΡΙΩΣ η θεσπιση στοχων στην εκτροφη ,ειναι αυτα που διαχρονικα του εδωσαν και του δινουν επιτυχιες .Η αναφορα στην σελιδα της ΕΛΜΕΚ στο facebook σιγουρα ηταν κυριως σαν ευχαριστω για την διαθεση μου ,να βαλω ενα λιθαρακι και οχι τοσο γιατι το λιθαρακι ηταν τοσο ουσιαστικο .Μετα βεβαια απο αυτες τις επιτυχιες (που ηρθανε και θα ερθουν ) ισως να καταφερω να τον << παρασυρω >> και σε αλλες << αιρετικες >> ιδεες  :Happy:

----------


## ARMANDO

Ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στους Έλληνες εκτροφείς που πήραν πραγματικά τεράστιες διακρίσεις...

Εύχομαισε όλους να έχουν εφάμιλλες  διακρίσεις (πόσο πιο πάνω αφού έπιασαν κορυφές????) σε μελλοντικές διοργανώσεις....

Προσωπικά θέλω να συγχαρώ και το φίλο μου Χρήστο Δούκα ή αλλιώς όπως τον φωνάζω εγώ: "ΑΡΧΟΝΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΩΝ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΩΝ"....

ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΕΣ ΣΑΣ....

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Επίσης, 

ΜΑΚΗΣ ΘΕΟΤΟΚΑΤΟΣ/ 1ος στα μονά HOSO JAPONAIS μελανινικό.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλους του φίλους , που αψηφούν τις συγκυρίες και μας κάνουν περήφανους με τέτοιες  επιτυχίες ... στα καλύτερα !!!!

----------

